# Low profile dog blind?



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

What low profile dog blinds do you guys use? The ones I've looked at all seem to tall. I hunt mostly the mud flats and worry they all have such a high profile it'll stick out like a sore thumb. Ideas?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I use a GHG low profile blind for my dog, but this Hardcore is basically the same thing and alot less expensive.
http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/inde ... ct_id=2187


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Mud it real good and use the stubble straps and you will be surprised how well you can hide one of these things. You can also dig out the mud a bit and set the blind down in for a lower profile. (if it's not too wet)


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

GHG dog blind is the way to go hands down!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My 80 lb. Labrador "Hagen" in his GHG Ground Force blind. He went crazy when I got it out of the shed tonight. Poor dog has another month before he gets to work.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Haha that is legit Fowlmouth!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

The GHG Ground Force dog blind is roughly 16" tall...with the ultra low being 2" shorter. Unless you've got a really small dog, mines 55lbs you'll want to run with the standard. As you've already been informed the Ground Force dog blind is the most durable, simplest to set up and most compact dog blind on the market. If you'd like to check one out prior to buying one...let me know.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Josh- That'd be awesome. I'm the one buying your boat you had listed on KSL, when we meet up I'll check it out. I just got my safety bonus for Cabela's that I'm dying to go blow, pretty sure I'll be spending it on a dog blind, its just deciding which one


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

By the time we get together, the first part of September, I should have both the standard and ultra low here at the house!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds good.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

This has been a hot topic recently a few places and one I am interested in too. Thanks Josh for answering all my questions the other day. I look forward to getting a Ground Force very soon.


----------

